# what bloodline is he??



## pit_lover04 (Jun 20, 2014)

I found this puppy a couple days ago he looks like a pit but im not sure could someone tell me if he is and if so what bloodline 
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...soc-platform=1&spath=/app/basic/&sparm=tab=iX


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There's no way to determine bloodlines by looks alone, sorry.


----------



## pit_lover04 (Jun 20, 2014)

ok i understand well does he look like a pitbull?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He looks like a blue bull breed of some sort. American pit bull terrier, probably not. Possibly American Staffordshire orAmerican Bully mix of some sort but without a pedigree it's nothing but a guess.


----------



## pit_lover04 (Jun 20, 2014)

ok thanks you for trying


----------

